# Liver cake for training titbits



## nevey2006 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have just made my first ever Liver cake to use as training titbits as recommended by the Dog Obedience class here.

All I can say is Euuuukkkkkkk! it nearly made me sick

but Betsy is loving it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

As a vegetarian i was never going to liquidize liver, so when I was using it regularly, my mum made it for me.
There is a butcher in York that makes and sells liver cake, maybe worth enquiring in your area if you find it too disgusting to make.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi how do you make liver cake? I buy liver and heart food from the local butchers which is like doggy corned beef with veg - is it like a homemade one of them


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

RebeccaArmstrong said:


> Hi how do you make liver cake? I buy liver and heart food from the local butchers which is like doggy corned beef with veg - is it like a homemade one of them


Not sure, but my mum could probably tell you, there are lots of different recipes, she used to make the delux version, which had liquidized liver, garlic, eggs, priidge oats and flour, and other things I can't remember, you can also replace the liver with tuna, pilcherds or chicken.

I'm sure someone will give you a proper recipe.


----------



## nevey2006 (Sep 5, 2008)

It was simple but disgusting to make.

Actually smelt nice when it was cooking tho 

The recipe was 
1/2 pound - lambs liver
1/2 pound s/r flour
3 eggs

Blend the eggs and liver in a blender until really blended and smooth.
Then stir in the flour.
Cook in a greased swiss pie tin 
Gas mark 4 for 20 mins


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for this, I'm just off to Tesco for Liver as "Star is hammering our Cathedral cheese whilst I'm teaching her


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

nevey2006 said:


> It was simple but disgusting to make.
> 
> Actually smelt nice when it was cooking tho
> 
> ...


That's how I make it, only 2 eggs though, plus the egg shells, and a few garlic cloves, and whatever liver is cheapest on the day I get it.
So not really the same way, but close enough:thumbup:


----------



## Susie61 (Apr 17, 2012)

nevey2006 said:


> I have just made my first ever Liver cake to use as training titbits as recommended by the Dog Obedience class here.
> 
> All I can say is Euuuukkkkkkk! it nearly made me sick
> 
> but Betsy is loving it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You may want to try fish cake, but be warned does stick the house out when making.

3 tins of oils fish (like sardines/mackeral)
3 eggs
2 gloves of garlic or a genourous helping of garlic powder
Flour

Mix fish, eggs and garlic in a bowl, add enough flour to make like a cake like mixture, put in microwave bowl and blitz for 8 mins on high, test if still a bit sticky in middle blitz for a further 1/2 mins.
let cool cut into cubes, dogs absolutely love it.


----------

